# What Gouramis can go together?



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

I have read that all males will fight if put together, even different types of gouramis. I have one male powder blue gourami right now. Its very difficult to find a female because most people want to powder blue color, it seems. I had 5 other powder blues but I thought they were fin nipping, or had fin rot so I took 5 back to the store. 6 males may have been a bit too many anyhow. I didn't know they were all males until I came home and did a little more research. This is when I read that all males will fight when they get older. What am I reading that is right? What is wrong? Can you give me any more information? Also, I was told by the pet store that the dwarf powder blue gourmi is a community fish.


----------



## SeverumGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

Dwarf gouramis are peaceful and grow to about 2". You can keep various colors of the dwarfs together just fine. What size tank is it, and what other gouramis are you interested in?


----------



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

mostly other dwarfs, although i think a pearl would be pretty, I know they get bigger and are more aggressive? Can males go together?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If this is your 30 gal. You shouldn't have more than 2 in it. Since you have other fish in the tank I would only keep one. As for being a community fish, that just basically states that they get along with others like mollies, swordtails and guppies.


----------



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

so two males are okay? I'm going with the ones that won't get over 4 inches. Why just two?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

As you were told on other forums that they will claim territory and in a 30 there isn't that much territory for them to claim so max would be just 2. If your planning on other fish you also need to account for your stocking levels and how much room for a gourami to claim as his own.


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

I have 2 dwarf gouramis in my 30 gallon and its perfect, I wouldnt even try putting more in because they deffinatly want their own territory. Mine are both males too.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

Well I have a 55 gallon and three normal gouramis, only one is a trouble maker but he leaves other fish alone even if they swim in "his" corner. Based on the other responces I'd just get another drawf one for your tank.


----------

